# Hunting hat



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay I will wear this stupid hat if you promise to take me hunting.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hehe, I love how people and dogs are pretty much the same across the globe. Here's a pic of my breeder's dog Henna that recently came up on Facebook. The caption was, "Henna, no doubt she is from pure hunting bloodlines! "


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

It's Miller Time!


----------

